# Should the Spurs Rebuild?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Look at there team, they are only going to get older. I think that they shold keep Parker and Duncan. Trade Robinson while they still can and Smith also. Robinson to Dallas for LaFrentz maybe? Dallas may be able to win with a veteran true center. The Spurs future is in the hands of Parker, Duncan and possibly Daniels as well. What do you think?


----------



## rak486sx (Jun 11, 2002)

how about Robinson for Olowakandi .....
and/or 1st round pick for Reggie Miller .....
and/or Antonio Daniels for Lamond Murray .....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *rak486sx *
> how about Robinson for Olowakandi .....
> and/or 1st round pick for Reggie Miller .....
> and/or Antonio Daniels for Lamond Murray .....


None of those picks would work 1 because teams know that Robinson is done after next season. 2 you cant trade a pick for Miller, Daniels or Murray because of Cap reasons. Nice try though:|


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, they should but it'll be very hard after seeing how bad Robinson's back was last season and plus no one will take D-Rob because he has already announced next season will be his last one so I just can't see that happening since he won't make a major difference with those tired & washed up legs of his, sorry.

I doubt Duncan wants to go trough a long re-building mode and sometimes I think Tony Parker is a 'bit overrated but those 2 are the only people they should build their team around. Not to mention, Duncan might go to Orlando so I am sorry for them but they seem that they won't be a winning team for a long time after 02-03.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I think that they could only trade Robinson to a contender and really, with the way his back is, and his impending retirement, I couldn't see anyone giving up much to get him


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i dont think they need to rebuild.
i think they must stay with what they have (with a few of improvements of course) and hope duncan stays here and they can resign another all star next year.


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

I think we just have to wait until Smith's contract and Robinson's contract are up. Right now, we have a great young team developing together:

Parker
Daniels
Salmons
Duncan
Rose

All that we need is a little more depth.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spurs4Life *
> I think we just have to wait until Smith's contract and Robinson's contract are up. Right now, we have a great young team developing together:
> 
> Parker
> ...


I dont know if you've been keeping up but Salmons was a draft day trade to my SIXERS so guess you gotta find another SF


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

You're right. I'm having a hard time remembering that Salmons was traded to the Sixers! :laugh:


----------

